# I am getting + adjective



## mirind4

Dag!

In English I usually use the following phrase to express my feelings: I am getting...
For example:
"I am getting tired" or "I am getting hungry" or "I am getting excited". So I would like to know how to say "I am getting ..." in dutch.

Thank you in advance!
Goedenavond!


----------



## Peterdg

It depends.

I'm getting tired = Ik word moe
I'm getting hungry = Ik krijg honger ("Ik word hongerig" is theoretically possible but no one would ever say that)
I'm getting excited = Ik word enthousiast.


----------



## YellowOnline

The English Present Continuous does not exist in Dutch so you need to use the Simple Present - Praesens, called OTT ("Onvoltooid Tegenwoordige Tijd") in Dutch. The usual translation of the verb would be with "worden" ("to become"), eg. "Ik word moe", "Ik word hongerig" and "Ik word opgewonden". Even though these are grammatically correct, Dutch speakers will seldom use those and opt for the verbs "zijn" ("to be") or "hebben" ("to have") instead, eg. "Ik ben moe", "Ik heb honger" and "Ik ben opgewonden". The different auxiliary verbs make it a bit more complicated of course, but it gets even trickier because other verbs can be used auxiliary too and some of those forms have become expressions for which there is, as far as I know, no rule. The most common translations of your examples would be resp. "Ik word moe" "Ik krijg honger" and "Ik geraak opgewonden". Note that more complicated constructions are common too, e.g. "Ik ben moe aan het worden", which is actually the closest you can get in Dutch to the English Simple Present (by using "aan het").

Somehow I don't think my post is very motivating...


----------



## mirind4

@Peterdg thanks!

@YellowOnline thank you too! I think, your post is very nice! That's what I like most, a long, detailed explanation! I am fascinated by any languages, especially by the Dutch! More difficult a part of the language is, more I like it  

Have a nice day!


----------



## Sjonger

I think we usually express this concept with the use of 'ik begin': Ik begin (me) nu / nu toch / onderhand / echt / echt wel wat / een beetje moe te worden / honger te krijgen / op te winden / boos te worden, etc.


----------



## mirind4

thanks Sjonger!


----------



## Timidinho

In theory "Ik ben moe wordend(e)" would also be correct, but of course it sounds ridiculous and no one ever says that.


----------



## mirind4

okay, thanks for the info anyway!


----------



## ThomasK

In Vlaanderen (en NL) is "Ik *raak *... " heel gangbaar... Inzake "Ik word" eventueel ook: "ik word *stilaan *..."


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> In Vlaanderen (en NL) is "Ik *raak *... " heel gangbaar... Inzake "Ik word" eventueel ook: "ik word *stilaan *..."



Of: "Ik ben <ADJ> aan het geraken."


----------

